# Luxuries to bring from home



## stereomike

When I've been abroad in the past there are often a few consumables which come in a different form from home or are very difficult to come by. Friends I've known who have been to the US have complained about the chocolate, every Australian I have asked in Britain has brought Vegemite with them and rolling tobacco is very hard to come by in many places in the world.

I have never been to Egypt before or anywhere around that area, so what have you found hard to come by?

Mike


----------



## MaidenScotland

Hi Mike and welcome to the forum.

Most things are readily available here other than bacon products and yet you can easily buy bacon in Dubai.
Chocolate here is fine maybe a bit sweeter than we are used to but I buy it and I agree about USA chocolate.
I don't smoke so have no idea about tobacco but I do know that local tobacco/cigarette factories are filthy ( I know people who come over to install machinery etc) and they say there is no way they would smoke local produced cigarettes.

Crisps are one of my favourite snacks and I must admit to missing smokey bacon crisps
Marks and Spencer ready meals are high on my shopping list back home.
Ginger beer... but I have just made some with fresh ginger here so fingers crossed it works out,

maiden


----------



## hurghadapat

MaidenScotland said:


> Hi Mike and welcome to the forum.
> 
> Most things are readily available here other than bacon products and yet you can easily buy bacon in Dubai.
> Chocolate here is fine maybe a bit sweeter than we are used to but I buy it and I agree about USA chocolate.
> I don't smoke so have no idea about tobacco but I do know that local tobacco/cigarette factories are filthy ( I know people who come over to install machinery etc) and they say there is no way they would smoke local produced cigarettes.
> 
> Crisps are one of my favourite snacks and I must admit to missing smokey bacon crisps
> Marks and Spencer ready meals are high on my shopping list back home.
> Ginger beer... but I have just made some with fresh ginger here so fingers crossed it works out,
> 
> maiden


 Well if you where a lady i would say underwear but unless you are a C/D that is not applicable...........mine always used to be Marmite,gravy granules,fabric elastoplast,stilton cheese and dried peas so i could make mushy peas...oh and nearly forgot once had three haggis smuggled out but thought it was pushing it a bit to ask them to bring the neeps as well !!!


----------



## MaidenScotland

hurghadapat said:


> Well if you where a lady i would say underwear but unless you are a C/D that is not applicable...........mine always used to be Marmite,gravy granules,fabric elastoplast,stilton cheese and dried peas so i could make mushy peas...oh and nearly forgot once had three haggis smuggled out but thought it was pushing it a bit to ask them to bring the neeps as well !!!




I brought four cans of haggis out with me and yes its not the same without the neeps but I use it to make Balmoral chicken when I cook.
I used to bring back cans and cans of tinned salmon but I can now find it locally.


----------



## Helen Ellis

I miss or have brought out for me
Marigold organic veg stock.... it's fantastic, local varieties just not as good.
Oxo cubes..........same as above.
Bisto............because it's easy and effective when making gravy for one, it's available here now.
Marmite......just because I like it.
Bacon/sausages/black pudding..........bacon is available but not as good. 
I'd like some suet, for proper stew and dumplings.
A lot of people have brown/HP sauce brought over
And a B&Q.....................I miss my B&Q, shopping there is soooo easy
Yes M&S undies too, but now there is an M&S in Cairo!!!!!


----------



## speedwing

Helen Ellis said:


> I miss or have brought out for me
> Marigold organic veg stock.... it's fantastic, local varieties just not as good.
> Oxo cubes..........same as above.
> Bisto............because it's easy and effective when making gravy for one, it's available here now.
> Marmite......just because I like it.
> Bacon/sausages/black pudding..........bacon is available but not as good.
> I'd like some suet, for proper stew and dumplings.
> A lot of people have brown/HP sauce brought over
> And a B&Q.....................I miss my B&Q, shopping there is soooo easy
> Yes M&S undies too, but now there is an M&S in Cairo!!!!!



Hi Helen, I have a spare box of Atora suet if you want one


----------



## Helen Ellis

*Suet*



speedwing said:


> Hi Helen, I have a spare box of Atora suet if you want one


Ooooh that's a very generous offer, where are you?, although I have to admit I have visitors coming over from October who can bring some.


----------



## speedwing

I'm in Hurghada and you can cheerfuly have a packet!! our daughter bought over 6 boxes last time she visited lol!!


----------



## stereomike

Thank you all for your suggestions, has given me some more ideas of things I could maybe stuff my suitcase with on the way out.

I have tried some Egyptian tobacco, I wouldn't have recommended it to anyone either. I can imagine missing bacon and sausages, proper sausages like Lincolnshire and Cumberland, HP sauce is a big one for me but I guess not so important if I'm not getting many pork products. I am a marmite lover but it's not such a big deal, how about peanut butter? As for C/D, I don't do that so often.

Mike


----------



## MaidenScotland

stereomike said:


> Thank you all for your suggestions, has given me some more ideas of things I could maybe stuff my suitcase with on the way out.
> 
> I have tried some Egyptian tobacco, I wouldn't have recommended it to anyone either. I can imagine missing bacon and sausages, proper sausages like Lincolnshire and Cumberland, HP sauce is a big one for me but I guess not so important if I'm not getting many pork products. I am a marmite lover but it's not such a big deal, how about peanut butter? As for C/D, I don't do that so often.
> 
> Mike



HP sauce easily available in Cairo supermarkets in fact my corner shop sells it.
Marmite easily available in Alpha supermarket,
Peanut butter also available but I think it is just the smooth variety.


----------



## speedwing

peanut butter is available, but I would love a jar of pickled oinions...


----------



## MaidenScotland

speedwing said:


> peanut butter is available, but I would love a jar of pickled oinions...


Pickled onions also available but must admit they are not in a good malted vinegar.
Silverskin pickled onions are not too bad
They pickle everything here and I tried pickled lemons the other day for the first and last time lol


----------



## speedwing

not the same as a good old jar as our pickled oinions, mind you the gherkins are nice lol


----------



## Beatle

stereomike said:


> When I've been abroad in the past there are often a few consumables which come in a different form from home or are very difficult to come by.
> 
> I have never been to Egypt before or anywhere around that area, so what have you found hard to come by?
> 
> Mike


Decent spicy food - I have been known to go to Pizza Hut in Cairo and order a spicy pizza with extra chillis when the cravings get bad


----------



## Helen Ellis

stereomike said:


> Thank you all for your suggestions, has given me some more ideas of things I could maybe stuff my suitcase with on the way out.
> 
> I have tried some Egyptian tobacco, I wouldn't have recommended it to anyone either. I can imagine missing bacon and sausages, proper sausages like Lincolnshire and Cumberland, HP sauce is a big one for me but I guess not so important if I'm not getting many pork products. I am a marmite lover but it's not such a big deal, how about peanut butter? As for C/D, I don't do that so often.
> 
> Mike


Peanut butter available here, lots of varieties, I'm sure smooth and crunchy too. I'd forgotten about pickles and malt vinegar.........mmmmmmm


----------



## Helen Ellis

*Suet*



speedwing said:


> I'm in Hurghada and you can cheerfuly have a packet!! our daughter bought over 6 boxes last time she visited lol!!


In that case I'll take you up on it please. I'll be back in Hurghada on the 4th Sept, coffee?


----------



## speedwing

a box of attora on its way!!!


----------



## Sam

Helen Ellis said:


> Peanut butter available here, lots of varieties, I'm sure smooth and crunchy too. I'd forgotten about pickles and malt vinegar.........mmmmmmm


Our Metro has smooth & crunchy peanut butter!

I second the pork products. I'm also having bedding brought our for me, but that's coz I'm fussy and want fun designs and kids bedding.


----------



## canuck2010

REAL maple syrup, I haven't seen the real stuff anywhere here.

FYI: there is a small deli on road 216 in maadi that has delicious imported pork products from europe (ham, bacon, salami ect... but pricey!).


----------



## stereomike

Beatle said:


> Decent spicy food - I have been known to go to Pizza Hut in Cairo and order a spicy pizza with extra chillis when the cravings get bad


I didn't see this coming, I assumed spicy food would be fairly common in Cairo, I do love spicy food.


----------



## Beatle

stereomike said:


> I didn't see this coming, I assumed spicy food would be fairly common in Cairo, I do love spicy food.


I assumed the same when I first got there. I have been invited to the houses of Egyptians for meals where they have cooked me some "spicy" food and it has hardly any kick to it but the Egyptians don't dare eat it. Typical Egyptian food isn't spicy.

There are a couple of Indian restaurants scattered around Cairo - the food isn't bad but the restaurants aren't cheap by Egyptian standards and if you come from an area in the UK where you can get really good curry (like Bradford) then you won't be impressed with the curries in Cairo. 

See you in Pizza Hut! The other option is to add lots of spicy tomato sauce to kushari which is a typical Egyptian dish - lots of the places that sell kushari allow you to add as much as you want.


----------



## stereomike

Beatle said:


> I assumed the same when I first got there. I have been invited to the houses of Egyptians for meals where they have cooked me some "spicy" food and it has hardly any kick to it but the Egyptians don't dare eat it. Typical Egyptian food isn't spicy.
> 
> There are a couple of Indian restaurants scattered around Cairo - the food isn't bad but the restaurants aren't cheap by Egyptian standards and if you come from an area in the UK where you can get really good curry (like Bradford) then you won't be impressed with the curries in Cairo.
> 
> See you in Pizza Hut! The other option is to add lots of spicy tomato sauce to kushari which is a typical Egyptian dish - lots of the places that sell kushari allow you to add as much as you want.


I've been living in Essex most of my life where Indian restaurants are few and expensive so I shouldn't be too disappointed. I tend to make more of my own curries so will I be able to get fresh chillies and Indian spices?

Maybe I'll gather together some west Indian chilli sauces, Tabasco etc...

Good to know that spicy pizza hut is available though

Mike


----------



## Beatle

stereomike said:


> I've been living in Essex most of my life where Indian restaurants are few and expensive so I shouldn't be too disappointed. I tend to make more of my own curries so will I be able to get fresh chillies and Indian spices?
> 
> Maybe I'll gather together some west Indian chilli sauces, Tabasco etc...
> 
> Good to know that spicy pizza hut is available though
> 
> Mike


I've never tried to find spices out there so if you find anywhere that sells them, let me know!


----------



## Beatle

stereomike said:


> Good to know that spicy pizza hut is available though
> 
> Mike


PS there's even a Pizza Hut (and KFC) overlooking the pyramids if you feel the need to have fast food whilst sightseeing! I have managed to resist the urge so far...


----------



## elrasho

Beatle would you say there's a market for spicy food/proper Currys in Cairo? I was watching this program about people who had moves to Florida to make a living and one couple opened a B+B (bed and breakfast) with a Royal family theme and its doing very well. Maybe opening an Indian Restaurant like East Z East, Akash or Akbars will do will in Cairo.


----------



## MaidenScotland

There are Indian restaurants in Cairo and they do well but are very overpriced for what they are and in fact a night out at the Indian is an expensive night out.. my ex husband is from Southall so I know a good curry when I taste one.
Chinese restaurants here... I haven't found a decent one yet.


----------



## elrasho

Thats what I mean, it appears the current ones in Cairo arnt that good so surly there's a market for decent curry's. I suppose they are not that good as the quality of the meat is not as a high standard?


----------



## Beatle

elrasho said:


> Beatle would you say there's a market for spicy food/proper Currys in Cairo? I was watching this program about people who had moves to Florida to make a living and one couple opened a B+B (bed and breakfast) with a Royal family theme and its doing very well. Maybe opening an Indian Restaurant like East Z East, Akash or Akbars will do will in Cairo.


I have taken Egyptian friends for curries three times in England and none of them liked it! I ordered a mild biryani for one friend and he sat there with sweat pouring off him. Whenever I go for kushari with Egyptians they also look rather horrified by the fact I put so much spicy sauce on it. Maybe I just meet Egyptians who don't like spicy food - I have only ever seen Westerners in the Indian restaurants in Cairo though, but then the food is expensive by Egyptian standards.

But I am going to EastzEast on Sunday so will ask them if they will open one up in Cairo.....

I mentioned to my dentist that I would be moving to Cairo and he said he had been out to Cairo recently with a view to opening up a practice at one of the five star hotels there. However he decided not to go ahead as the taxes on the equipment he would have needed to import were prohibitive. It sounds as if it's not that easy to start a business out there (at least one that requires certain machinery/equipment).


----------



## elrasho

I doubt East z East will open in Cairo, they only just got one in Preston about two years ago. One of the first things I'll do is test the local Indian restaurants, I've been to some pretty bad ones here in the UK. There are probably all sorts of laws hindering foreigners setting up shop in Cairo, it's like that in Dubai.


----------



## Beatle

elrasho said:


> I doubt East z East will open in Cairo, they only just got one in Preston about two years ago. One of the first things I'll do is test the local Indian restaurants, I've been to some pretty bad ones here in the UK. There are probably all sorts of laws hindering foreigners setting up shop in Cairo, it's like that in Dubai.


I noticed they had opened in Preston but haven't tried that one.

The Indian restaurants in Cairo aren't bad. It's just that I think many people are becoming more discerning in their tastes now as they eat in the restaurants in Southall/Rusholme/Bradford etc and they know that there is other food beside chicken tikka masala! The restaurants in Cairo remind me of good high street UK restaurants but nothing particularly special. I quite liked Kandahar though but I was probably desperate!

Are you planning on opening up a restaurant then? I hope you can cook more than I can!


----------



## MaidenScotland

I am lucky.. I have a Bangladeshi who works for me and of course can whisk a great curry up out of nothing


----------



## Beatle

MaidenScotland said:


> I am lucky.. I have a Bangladeshi who works for me and of course can whisk a great curry up out of nothing


Does s/he get the spices locally?


----------



## MaidenScotland

Beatle said:


> Does s/he get the spices locally?




Yes he does.


----------



## elrasho

Nah im not planning on opening a restaurant, its just something I thought of when reading these posts. I need to learn to cook, once I've conquered Keema and Daal I'll be happy


----------



## stereomike

Beatle said:


> I've never tried to find spices out there so if you find anywhere that sells them, let me know!


I surely will let any knowledge I find of spice supplies 

As for Chinese food, I find it rare for any of the varieties in Britain I find to be anything I would go out for; the Chinese food I happened upon in Malaysia last year really demonstrated to me how good it could be.

I would be really interested to get together a group of people interested in making spicy Indian and related cuisine in Cairo, It may be premature since I am not moving there for another 2/3 weeks but it is something I would've enjoy while living in Essex anyway.

Mike


----------



## elrasho

Im up for that mike


----------



## PoleDancer

Angostura Bitters. G&Ts are just not the same without a few drops.

I'll second haggis too. Whilst I'm not a Scot, haggis was part of my staple diet in the UK. I don't suppose anyone knows of a secret Macsweens supplier in Cairo?


----------



## Lanason

stereomike said:


> I surely will let any knowledge I find of spice supplies
> 
> As for Chinese food, I find it rare for any of the varieties in Britain I find to be anything I would go out for; the Chinese food I happened upon in Malaysia last year really demonstrated to me how good it could be.
> 
> I would be really interested to get together a group of people interested in making spicy Indian and related cuisine in Cairo, It may be premature since I am not moving there for another 2/3 weeks but it is something I would've enjoy while living in Essex anyway.
> 
> Mike


When everyone is settled we should organise a "come dine with me" izza: opcorn:


----------

